# Features.harfbuzz and libs.harfbuzz failed



## clawhammer (Aug 14, 2018)

Im trying to install kde5 and it says system-harfbuzz was enabled but the preconditions in the title of this thread failed. Script configure failed unexpectedly. Freebsd 11.2 release


----------

